# sun forecast this weekend, anyone going for a trip?



## carolgavin

With sincere apologies to Dave who will no doubt be slaving over a hot whasit trying to tweak and fix the site. Sunshine yes sunshine is forecast for this weekend so anyone planning a trip? Where will you be heading for? We are going to Isle of Whithorn staying at Burrowhead campsite for a bit of R&R and fishing (the mackerel are IN) specially for our son Craig (aged 14) who has been in and out of hospital with pneumonia of late and is a bit down. We're leaving sunny Airdrie on Friday night and coming back on Sunday so if anyone see's us on the newly opened M77 ( or is it A77 can never remember) give us a wave


----------



## peejay

We're both working this weekend    

But we're off to France for 3 weeks on Thursday      

pj


----------



## fjmike

Off to have a look at Monets garden at Givernay


----------



## GypsyRose

We have work too but plan to go out for the day in the motorhome on Sunday and take the yorkies... there is a big car boot sale here and you can stay there for most of the day .. a bit of a picnic and put the blind out and a great walk for the dogs! May even pick up a bargain or tow!
Hope you all have a great weekend! Ana xx


----------



## badger

[email protected]@DY GARDENING!!!

It looks a neglected mess (too many weekends away) am now making it mainenance free (Slabs & gravel)

But were weekending in a couple of weeks


----------



## bognormike

*weekend*

we are going to cc site at Longleat to meet up with old friends who are tuggers - will be there from Thursday to Sunday. The forecast for Friday wasn't very good (yesterday on the BBC's new gadgets), let's hope it's fine at least some of the time. If anybody spots the mhf stickers, give us a hello & we might open another bottle of wine / beer/ malt whisky or whatever is at hand.


----------



## 88929

*Sunny Weekend*

Hi there you all,
We are off to Brecon this weekend. Garden all done for now. Time to have some R & R also.  8)


----------



## 88785

We may be going to Mallory Park racing circuit on the saturday (if the vans back! fingers crossed).
A mate of mine from work has ben bought one of them motorbike training day courses for his birthday. His girlfriend must have him well insured.
Anyone know of any sites close by?


----------



## teensvan

Hi All

Shall be off to the Detling Show this sunday but only in the car. 

steve & ann ---teensvan


----------



## arrow2

Detling show too on Saturday in car.

Kevin


----------



## peedee

Done my bit to keep the wheels of industy and commerce going but must spring clean the van 
and do one or two bits of maintenance over the weekend ready for some longer trips.

peedee


----------



## storeman

Hi all hope you have a nice weekend you lucky people I cant drive for six weeks.


Chris


----------



## phoenix

ooooh, Chris, what did you do?

So sorry, but still, six weeks takes care of the bank hols, so it'll be clear sun when you're out and about.

Well, one can hope!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## storeman

Hi Phoenix just had my right knee replaced,but as you say it will be summer when im back on the road cant wait.


Chris


----------



## arrow2

Well Storeman I do sympathise - I broke my left upper arm badly skiing in December and it was March before I could drive again. The 2 1/2 months off work was a useful bonus though 

Still undergoing physio every week - he reckons that by xmas I will have 90% use of arm back. 2 skiing trips already organised for next winter - has not put me off my I will be very cautious as I usually am!!!

Kevin


----------



## 89031

Taking the Westies to south devon this weekend - just for a wak on the beach - plastic bag in hand of course - 

Somewhere west of Chesil beach - cant remember the site name.

Is that an age thing?


----------

